# Catfish Love the Rain



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2008)

Leibs16 and myself headed out for an afternoon of catfishing in the pouring rain. We stopped at a small pond to get some 'gills and I caught one bass (by accident) on a tiny hook and a 1/4" piece of earthworm. 







Next stop was the Delaware River and as soon as Ethan cast out he got a nice hit. He missed the hookset on that one but a few minutes later he hooked one and I hooked one as he was fighting his fish. It was pouring so I took the picture while Ethan held both fish (my fish is the big one, LOL)






We proceeded to catch nine more in about two hours of fishing before the river rose to far for us to fish anymore. It was crazy, constant action and we had an awesome day!


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Good job gentlemen! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Good job, and fyi your a photo shop freak. Hay, at least ya got pictures to show these fish off, right!! :fishing:



Yep - gotta protect the spots you know!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 8, 2008)

were you using the gills alive or cutbait? gotta love gettin bass to hit tiny hooks with earth worms. Last year while catchin bait i hooked into a largemouth while reeling in a perch, he slamed the perch so hard it came off the hook and flew out of the water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2008)

slim357 said:


> were you using the gills alive or cutbait? gotta love gettin bass to hit tiny hooks with earth worms. Last year while catchin bait i hooked into a largemouth while reeling in a perch, he slamed the perch so hard it came off the hook and flew out of the water.



Using them both as cut bait and live. The river is so flooded that using them alive was futile - the open hooks and crazy 'gills just gathered debris.

We saw a dock floating down as well as a huge pipe - lots of trees and logs as well.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice catch. Those are some sweet cats. I love the bonus Bass pic.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 8, 2008)

You're killin me with more reports than me. I haven't caught anything post worthy due to the cold front. Everything has lockjaw with the 60 degree weather...Nice catchin for sure


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice report Dave, you guys are hardcore. I waited till the rain stopped to go out.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 8, 2008)

Glad to here you caught some fish Dave. And as for FishinsMyLife317's 60 degree cold front, thats funny its 16 degrees here!


----------

